# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  ưu nhược điểm của 2 dòng máy cắt plasma cnc 1 ray và 2 ray

## tienvu

Anh Ngọc – Quảng Ninh hiện tại đang có một xưởng cơ khí ở Vân Đồn, diện tích rộng 60m2 với chiều rộng 4m dài 15m, và anh đang muốn mua một máy cắt Plasma CNC về để mở rộng sản xuất, kinh doanh với các sản phẩm như cắt thép hoa văn làm cổng, cầu thang hay lan can, hoặc gia công cho các cơ sở cơ khí gần đó. Anh tham khảo trên thị trường thì thấy có 2 loại máy cắt Plasma CNC chính đó là: loại máy 1 ray và loại máy 2 ray. Anh đang phân vân không biết nên mua loại nào để phù hợp với điều kiện sản xuất và mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất cho anh.

Để tư vấn chính xác và đem lại giá trị nhất cho anh Ngọc, chúng tôi xin đưa ra những ưu nhược điểm của 2 loại máy cắt plasma CNC 1 ray và máy cắt Plasma CNC 2 ray như sau:

1. MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC 1 RAY
a. ƯU ĐIỂM

- Máy cắt Plasma CNC 1 ray có ưu điểm lớn nhất là giá thành rẻ, chỉ khoảng từ 70-80 triệu là có thể sở hữu 1 chiếc máy cắt Plasma CNC có thể cắt được hoa văn trên vật liệu thép.

- Thứ hai là máy cắt Plasma CNC 1 ray còn có ưu điểm nữa là gọn nhẹ, dễ dàng di chuyển từ vị trí này sang vị trí khác, hoặc khi chuyển xưởng.

máy cắt Plasma CNC 1 ray

b. NHƯỢC ĐIỂM

Người ta thường nói: giá trị thường đi đôi với chất lượng, câu này vẫn đúng đối với máy cắt Plasma CNC. Ngoài những ưu điểm trên thì máy cắt Plasma CNC 1 ray có một số nhược điểm cần lưu ý sau:

- Thứ nhất: điều dễ dàng nhận thấy nhất đó là máy hoạt động khá tốn diện tích với kết cấu vai máy như trên. Với khổ cắt rộng 1.5m thì để đảm bảo máy hoạt động được thì chiều rộng nhà xưởng phải đạt ít nhất là hơn 4m và khoảng không cạnh máy không có bất cứ vật cản nào. Như vậy thì đối với trường hợp như anh Ngọc ở trên thì máy không hoạt động được, anh cần có một xưởng khác rộng rãi hơn.

- Thứ hai: Với kết cấu 1 ray, trong khi máy hoạt động, những vị trí cắt càng xa máy thì cho độ chính xác càng thấp vì tay máy sẽ bị rung khi hoạt động xa thân máy. Khi đó, độ chính xác cắt sẽ không cao, ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm làm ra. Thêm vào đó, đến một độ rung nào đó sẽ làm cho động cơ bị mất bước, có thể gây ra hỏng phôi cắt, khá tốn chi phí

- Thứ ba: Đối với dòng máy cắt Plasma CNC 1 ray thì hệ thống động cơ không được lắp qua hộp số, động cơ chuyển động nhỏ, qua đó moment lực quay yếu dẫn đến tình trạng hay mất bước khi cắt, mà mất bước thì hậu quả như đã nói ở trên.

- Thứ tư: Kết cấu máy 1 ray thì có thanh răng dẫn hướng nằm trên bề mặt của trục Y, điều này cần rất lưu ý vì trong khi cắt , những bụi sắt, mảnh sắt từ tia plasma khi cắt sắt tạo ra sẽ bắn ra, bám vào bề mặt thanh răng làm cho bánh xe và thanh răng chuyển động không khớp nhau, gây tình trang cắt lệch hoặc mất bước động cơ.

Trên đây là những ưu nhược điểm của máy cắt Plasma CNC 1 ray, tùy theo nhu cầu và khả năng tài chính mà mỗi khách hàng nên xem xét cẩn thận trước khi lựa chọn máy. Tuy nhiên, nếu xác định mua máy làm việc lâu dài thì việc lựa chọn dòng máy 1 ray lại càng phải cẩn trọng hơn vì trong quá trình sử dụng, máy móc rất hay gặp vấn đề về vận hành sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chính sản phẩm của mình, ảnh hưởng đến thời hạn giao sản phẩm,điều này ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến kinh tế của bạn.

2. MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC 2 RAY
a. ƯU ĐIỂM:

Máy cắt Plasma CNC 2 ray khắc phục được những nhược điểm mà máy cắt 1 ray còn tồn tại như:

- Không  tốn diện tích mặt bằng khi sử dụng. Các bộ phận của máy hoàn toàn hoạt động trên diện tích phần đất đặt máy nên diện tích sử dụng tối ưu.

- Hệ thống động cơ được lắp qua hộp số, chu kỳ tải lớn cho moment lực lớn, chống tình trạng mất bước như đối với máy một ray.

- Thanh răng được thiết kế nằm phía bên của trục Y, tránh được những bụi khí hay mạt sắt trong khi cắt, đảm bảo độ sạch để bánh răng và thanh răng chuyển động khớp nhau, cho độ chính xác cao, không mất bước.

- Kết cấu 2 ray chắc chắn, trục X chuyển động đều ở 2 đầu nên khi cắt máy không bị rung, tạo độ chuẩn xác trên mỗi đường cắt.
 
máy cắt Plasma CNC 2 ray

b. NHƯỢC ĐIỂM

- Với hệ thống cơ khí chắc chắn thì máy cắt Plasma CNC 2 ray có trọng lượng khá nặng, từ 700kg trở lên tùy thuộc vào khổ cắt. Việc di chuyển vì thế khá khó khăn, cần phải nhờ đến xe cẩu mới có thể vận chuyển được.

- Với những lợi ích to lớn mà máy cắt plasma CNC 2 ray mang lại thì giá trị của nó cũng không phải là nhỏ đối với những hộ sản xuất cơ khí nhỏ lẻ. Giá máy trên thị trường hiện nay rất phù hợp với các xưởng cơ khí nhỏ muốn đầu tư máy để phục vụ công việc. Giá máy còn phụ thuộc vào khổ cắt sắt, độ dày vật liệu cắt hay yêu cầu của khách hàng về chất lượng máy như thế nào?


Để được tư vấn chi tiết và khách quan nhất về máy cắt plasma cnc, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ số Hotline của công ty Hệ Thống Tự Động MTA

CÔNG TY HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA website: https://cnc24h.com, https://mta.vn , https://maycncmta.com/

Địa chỉ văn phòng: Số 38 TT6.2 Khu Đô Thị Mới Đại Kim Hacinco Nguyễn Xiển, Định Công, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội (đối diện trụ cầu 114 trên đường Vành Đai 3)

Hồ Chí Minh: 25A đường số 24, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức, Hồ Chí Minh
Xưởng sản xuất: Phú Mãn, Quốc Oai, Hà Nội 

Phòng kinh doanh bán máy:

Mr. Tiến 0934 256 266 - 0964 698 266, Email: kinhdoanh2.cnc24h@gmail.com

Chúng tôi cam kết luôn mang đến những giải pháp tiên tiến, chất lượng, bền đẹp làm hài lòng quý khách!

----------


## tienvu

> dáng để tham khảo bài viết này đê mua sau này


Cảm ơn bạn đã đưa ra lời nhận xét về bài viết này

----------

